# Need ebike rated jockey wheel!



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

You can rename me Captain Obvious, but my Kenevo is EATING my drivetrain! Just a couple hundred miles on an XT rear derailleur and a deore 11-51 cassette.

the cassette rivets are loose and the whole cassette rocks a little side to side, and the jockey wheel has no teeth!

I had a spare cassette to go in while I look for what cassette to buy in another couple hundred miles that can survive an ebike, but I need a new jockey wheel!

any suggestions on something that can survive?


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

Also, looks like box makes “ebike” drivetrains? Looks promising


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

You must have an issue somewhere since my bike has over 4K miles on the stock drivetrain and my sons has almost 3K. Somethings wrong for sure, it's not an ebike doing it


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

A few hundred miles and your drivetrain is toast? Not right at all. Are you riding through 12”deep sand ruts daily?!! Check your alignment, something is way off. I’m betting your derailleur is tweaked.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

See my post regarding the Deore 11-51 cassette. Its a POS. Several reports of the rivets coming loose.This is on a non-ebike after a few months of 1-2 days of riding (10-ish miles per ride)








Shimano M5100 11-51 11 speed Cassette


What to do if M5100 11-51 cassette rattles Hey Guys, I have a new 2021 Commencal Meta Tr and im loving it so far. But I'm having trouble diagnosing an issue with the 11 speed Deore cassette. Only after about 3 rides I noticed a rattling from the cassette going over small bumps. I figured out...




www.mtbr.com


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Whiterabbitt said:


> You can rename me Captain Obvious, but my Kenevo is EATING my drivetrain! Just a couple hundred miles on an XT rear derailleur and a deore 11-51 cassette.
> 
> the cassette rivets are loose and the whole cassette rocks a little side to side, and the jockey wheel has no teeth!
> 
> ...


fill out a shimano warranty claim about the rivets. you never know, they could send you one. it only takes about 10 to do it.


----------



## johneracer (Mar 23, 2006)

I do a ton of climbing and single track,,,,an ebike will definitely eat chains quicker. I replace chains due to wear every 400-500 miles. I have sram xx1 solid cassette and it’s been,,,,solid!. I wash the bike and wash the chain to remove dust and grime and lube it but it makes sense the wear will be accelerated due to motor power. I run sram gx eagle chains or kmc e bike specific chain but it all seams to last the same. Its the 75hp motor all the ”acoustic” riders are complaining about and huge 12 foot roosters I leave behind while climbing,,,,


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

johneracer said:


> I do a ton of climbing and single track,,,,an ebike will definitely eat chains quicker. I replace chains due to wear every 400-500 miles. I have sram xx1 solid cassette and it's been,,,,solid!. I wash the bike and wash the chain to remove dust and grime and lube it but it makes sense the wear will be accelerated due to motor power. I run sram gx eagle chains or kmc e bike specific chain but it all seams to last the same. Its the 75hp motor all the "acoustic" riders are complaining about and huge 12 foot roosters I leave behind while climbing,,,,


75hp motor??? that's a dirt bike btw


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Learn how to properly care for a chain. 

You should get thousands of miles from a chain, let alone a cassette. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Lots of generic metal pulleys on Amazon:






Amazon.com : stone Bike Rear Derailleur Pulley POM NSK Bearing Jockeys 10T 12T 14T 16T for MTB Road Bike (1 Piece) : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : stone Bike Rear Derailleur Pulley POM NSK Bearing Jockeys 10T 12T 14T 16T for MTB Road Bike (1 Piece) : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## johneracer (Mar 23, 2006)

Bull,,,,thing wear out depending on use. If you put around on pavement barely pushing your chain will last forever. If you hammer up trails in dusty, grimy environment, not so much. I regularly remove my chain to wash in gasoline and soak in lube. The chains get replaced at 5% stretch to save the $400 cassette.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

johneracer said:


> Bull,,,,thing wear out depending on use. If you put around on pavement barely pushing your chain will last forever. If you hammer up trails in dusty, grimy environment, not so much. I regularly remove my chain to wash in gasoline and soak in lube. The chains get replaced at 5% stretch to save the $400 cassette.


Yeah, "soaking a chain in lube" is going to decrease your chain life.

But, you do you, and I'll keep getting 10,000 miles out of a cassette.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johneracer (Mar 23, 2006)

Le Duke said:


> Yeah, "soaking a chain in lube" is going to decrease your chain life.
> 
> But, you do you, and I'll keep getting 10,000 miles out of a cassette.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uhhhh, OK.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

johneracer said:


> Uhhhh, OK.


You understand that people spend a lot of money studying this, right?

And that lubrication, and lubrication application methods, drastically impact the lifespan of drivetrains?

Here's a website with a bit of light reading for you:









Chain Testing - Zero Friction Cycling







zerofrictioncycling.com.au













Lubricant Testing - Zero Friction Cycling







zerofrictioncycling.com.au





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

the-one1 said:


> See my post regarding the Deore 11-51 cassette. Its a POS. Several reports of the rivets coming loose.This is on a non-ebike after a few months of 1-2 days of riding (10-ish miles per ride)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, this is EXACTLY how I found it.

A rattle, I thought the shock preload screw on the coil was backing out and the coil was getting loose. Sounded just like that. Nope, not even close.

Eventually found the cassette movement, both rotational (rivets), and side to side too! Got to a shop, and it wasn't just the big cogs, but even the 15-21-ish cogs were loose too, and couldn't get them to tighten up even after dismounting and remounting the cassette.

Thank God the freewheel seems to be nice and tight still.

I haven't checked the chain for wear, but so far it's just the jockey wheel and the cassette that seems to be borked. The jockey wheel is almost literally a wheel now!

I'm not sure how a worn chain can destroy a jockey wheel tho. Could that be the multi-click shifter I am using? "the internet" (which is always right about all things always.... =\) tells me ebikes need single click shifters only, but there always seems to be those bucking the trend....


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Le Duke said:


> Learn how to properly care for a chain.
> 
> You should get thousands of miles from a chain, let alone a cassette.


An e-bike is at least you x 2. They do stress stuff a lot more. Also ime "thousands of miles from a chain" is an anomaly even on a non-motorized bike ime , though the top end ones are definitely lasting a lot longer than they used to.

Definitely agree that taking good care of the drivetrain increases it's life a fair amount.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

johneracer said:


> Its the 75hp motor all the "acoustic" riders are complaining about and huge 12 foot roosters I leave behind while climbing,,,,





diamondback1x9 said:


> 75hp motor??? that's a dirt bike btw


I think you missed his sarcastic parody of the misconceptions/misrepresentations anti-e-bike nonelectric MTB riders hold/make about e-bikes on the trail.


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

DtEW said:


> I think you missed his sarcastic parody of the misconceptions/misrepresentations anti-e-bike nonelectric MTB riders hold/make about e-bikes on the trail.


i may or may not have missed that.


----------

